# A question of speeds



## wawoodman (May 17, 2011)

Thanks to Ed, of this board, and Sam, of Hitachi, I have my VFD up and running on the Rockwell mill. Currently (no pun intended) it starts and stops at the default speed of 10 seconds. This seems pretty slow to me. What kind of accel/decel ramp do you guys use?


----------



## Pacer (May 18, 2011)

Doesnt 10 seconds seem an awfully long for it to wind down! I was very surprised when I started out programming mine.

Like Ed, I have mine on 2 secs - I tried 1.5sec for a time, but occasionally when I ran in a high speed and shut down it would throw a default, so back to the 2 and it seems happy.


----------



## wawoodman (May 18, 2011)

2 it shall be. Thanks, guys!


----------

